

Congratulations, You Found a Photo of My Daughter Online - tokenadult
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/data_mine_1/2013/09/privacy_facebook_kids_don_t_post_photos_of_your_kids_on_social_media.html

======
dmckeon
A followup to "We Post Nothing About Our Daughter Online" which serve as an
example of a corollary to the Streisand effect,
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streisand_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streisand_effect)
thus: challenging a wide public audience: "that is not online" is likely to
result in a search for contrary online examples.

